# Benjamin Model 312 or 342 Air Rifle



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I know the rules. No sales here. But if any of you know where I might find a decent Benjamin Model 312 or 342, I'd pay up to $150 if it works. I'd prefer the 312 with the tootsie roll pump handle, but will take a 342. I have a beautiful working early 70's model 347. Looking for a .22 model. Please PM me if you know where I can find one.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have an early 342 you can borrow anytime. I think 1974 model.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Matt, I know it’s a long shot. No pun intended. Most guys that own them don’t want to let em go. I found a 312 at an auction house, but it had a homemade stock with a janky trigger guard. I really want of my own.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I got a 312 with tootsie roll...from my childhood...its ruff ....I want to get it restored but aint got around to it yet


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I went to the air gun show in Arlington over the summer. There was a guy there that had a table full of tootsie rolls fully restored. I can see if I can find his name if you would like me to.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I just remembered seeing a tootsie roll made in Racine at 10Ring a few months ago. Don't know if they still have it or not. May give them a call and see.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I have a Benjamin mostly brass pistol 22 in caliber I traded my 177 rifle for when I was a kid. I figure that pistol was a late 1960 or early 1970 make since I got my rifle around that time. That rifle I had was deadly on sparrows. I have taken that pistol to a lot of gun shops and shows trying to trade it and never got any kind of offer I would take so it's sitting on the shelf. Guess they don't have much value, wish I had my rifle back. It was the model with the tootsie roll pump handle. Never did like the flat ones. The pistol has the grooved round handle as well.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, while they are no where near as fancy as the newest stuff, they are quality air rifles that can be restored. Fully restored to operationally shooting they go for about $150. They never sold them with polished brass barrels, that comes from years of use or someone stripped it down and polished it. I've seen them on Gunbroker fully functional, I was hoping to find one with dried out seals, but otherwise in good shape. 

If you do own one and it still works, always store it with one pump on it and under pressure. This helps maintain the seals. My model 347 still shots as hard as it did 40 years ago.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is the table of Benjamin's I was talking about.

http://airgunwarriors.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/462/4144-IMG4116.JPG


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW! That fella has quite a collection! Below is my old 347. It's still in pretty clean condition. I just want a tootsie roll version of the .22.



sixshootertexan said:


> Here is the table of Benjamin's I was talking about.
> 
> http://airgunwarriors.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/462/4144-IMG4116.JPG


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Not trying to jack the thread but does anyone have contact info for a parts kit for a Benjamin Franklin Model 340 BB? It has the tootsie roll pump handle. TIA!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have one of these I have kept for 30yrs from the grand dad. Its needs the bolt action handle replaced. Would love to know a local guy to take and restore to working order.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is a good clearing house of people that tune up and service old air rifles. Most are quite reasonable on costs and do very good work. http://thegodfatherofairguns.com/airgun-repair/ I had no problem sending out my old Benjamin to have it worked on. Pretty easy to do since they don't require an FFL to deal with.



pg542 said:


> Not trying to jack the thread but does anyone have contact info for a parts kit for a Benjamin Franklin Model 340 BB? It has the tootsie roll pump handle. TIA!





BATWING said:


> I have one of these I have kept for 30yrs from the grand dad. Its needs the bolt action handle replaced. Would love to know a local guy to take and restore to working order.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a 1960 vintage 312 in .22 my granddad gave me. It got plenty of use up until I got in high school. Had the mechanism over hauled in the '80's and is till working. Still very accurate. Got a new Benjamin break over bbl. On the chronograph, the 312 has the better velocity standard deviation. Made a table of velocity vs number of pumps.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

No reply from Jeff yet. He may be looking up the vendors list.


----------

